# Image Editing



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having some issues editing images from the SystemUI.apk. I have done some small image modifications here and there in the framework-res on other phones and didn't seem to have this problem.

When I open one of the images in Photoshop it looks nothing like it should. For some reason it makes it look terrible. It seems like it has to do with transparency or something. I feel like its just killing all transparency.

This is probably more of a Photoshop question but I figured someone here might know whats going on.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems like it because the images were created with indexed transparency which Photoshop doesn't like. Seems like GIMP is better but still not right I don't thing. Any themers or devs out there? What do you use to edit the transparent pngs?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Gimp has the same limitations ... personally Ive started using RGB when there is any transparency involved... no issues that I can think of. I may increase the overall size of your frameworks but honestly I dont think its enough to make a difference and I have not noticed any difference in load times.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya it seems like the indexed transparency is an optimization technique. It might be done before everything is packaged up to save some space. It just makes it inconvenient to edit after the fact unless you have the originals. I think this is PNG-8 but I don't know if there is any way to get back to PNG-24 to edit them.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it all figured out. I could see how it could be a decent size advantage to optimize all pngs this way, your talking in bytes per file instead of kilobytes.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I'm having another issue now. I modified some things in the SystemUI.apk and then copied it over. This caused the notification pull down to disappear which I figured might happen. Then I copied the old one back but that didn't fix it. I then tried just re flashing the TH3ORYPAX only, I'm on SHIFT3R is you haven't guessed, but that didn't fix it either. I'm probably going to just reflash everything but I'm confused as to why this is happening.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm... thats interesting. You didnt touch anything other then systemui? I definitely would have thought reflashing the tpax should have straightened it out... but then again Ive had some strange things happen before myself.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

